# Frye sidelined indefinitely with enlarged heart



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Phoenix Suns forward Channing Frye will be sidelined for an indefinite period of time, according to a press release issued by the team Thursday.
> Frye has developed a dilated cardiomyopathy, an enlarged heart. The issue was discovered during Frye's preseason physical. The former Arizona Wildcat will be re-evaluated in December.
> 
> "Nothing is more important to us than the health and well-being of our players," said Suns President of Basketball Operations Lon Babby. "Channing and his family have the full support of our organization. His health is our primary concern and we are committed to helping him in any way he needs."
> ...



http://arizonasports.com/41/1576670/Suns-Channing-Frye-sidelined-indefinitely


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Wish him the best and I hope he retires ASAP. He comes off as a guy who can be successful even without basketball.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Read that he is out for the year now. Not sure how accurate that is.

Wish him the best hopefully it doesn't get to life threatening stage. Not sure what I think about the effect it will have on our team. Makes us worse, I think. Which could be good if our team is destined to take a year to get in a groove.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, hopefully everything's all right afterwards and can continue living normal life. Maybe should think about retiring. Risk may be too much.


I think we definitely need to make a move for a big man now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Best of luck to him. Couldn't be in a better place than Pheonix though. They'll probably give him a heart from the future and even install some new robot legs while they're at it.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Shame to hear, hope he can recover after to full health


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Best of luck to him. Couldn't be in a better place than Pheonix though. They'll probably give him a heart from the future and even install some new robot legs while they're at it.


It won't let me rep you again even though I haven't in awhile, but great post ha


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like that logjam at pf just opened up. It's a shame that his career is ending like this, but at lady he got a big payday before he has to medically retire. He was a good player.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Hope him the best, also that kind of condition should be taken seriously so he will prolly consider retiring at this stage in his career.


----------

